# Bicycles



## TRITON (9 Apr 2021)

Keep seeing posts about bikes and was wondering if creative joinery and cycling are a linked interest.

Who here then is a bike rider, or lover of the 2 wheeled mode of transportation.

I've ridden daily since about 1995, with a bit off after a bad accident, but still riding, though not as much and currently in the market for an Ebike.
This Ebike








CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2021


CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



www.cube.eu




Current ride is a Cove Stiffee freeride,150mm revelation, full Hope kit(wheels/brakes etc) and XT drivetrain, adapted now with a rack and pannier. I mean, who wants a mincy heavyweight about town runaround. Might as well be a proper mtb, not a pretend one.


----------



## converse (9 Apr 2021)

More a bike accumulator now. Mostly ride a 70s Norman Fay.


----------



## JohnPW (9 Apr 2021)

My main bike at the moment is a 1980s 753 Brian Rourke with Campagnolo Super/Nuovo Record parts, 3ttt stem, Nitto bars, Turbo saddle, Mavic G40/E2 rims, Veloflex tyres, converted to fixed wheel.


----------



## Jacob (9 Apr 2021)

Spa Titanium Audax and Dawes Galaxy. Used to do Audaxes a lot but not recently. Lots of camping/touring UK and Europe. Did Lejog a few years back


----------



## dickm (9 Apr 2021)

Gave in to the years, and bought Kalkhoff e-bikes for self and spouse. But still got a Dawes Galaxy and Muddy Fox MTB. The latter is handy because it's light and can be slung into the boot of the car for short journeys away from parking. The others are just too long/heavy to be easy to transport by car. And before anyone suggests bike racks, I had a very near accident when the bike rack on the Audi in front of me just fell off. Fortunately, it was on a corner, so the mess fell away from the road, far enough for me to get round it. 
Daughter got a Brompton when she was working the far side of Aberdeen, which she took with her on the bus to town centre then pedalled the rest of the way; have wondered about getting one, but they are distinctly uncomfy to ride, as well as being eye-wateringly expensive.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Apr 2021)

Carbon focus izalco race bike.
Cannondale six road bike.
Winter steel bike
Scott cx bike.

Built a couple of wheels over 1 and 2nd lockdown. 

Get out most weekends - last Saturday 100miles to hawes and settle.

Did lejog 2 years ago unsupported in 8 days.

Cheers James


----------



## TRITON (9 Apr 2021)

> Did lejog 2 years ago unsupported in 8 days.


Thats hard graft, you must be keen.

Amphetamines and Whiskey ?


----------



## Jacob (9 Apr 2021)

Jameshow said:


> ....
> 
> Did lejog 2 years ago unsupported in 8 days.
> ...


Mine was unsupported in 14 days but with camping gear and a picturesque route via Arran, Skye, etc also avoiding Scottish main roads. Longest day was last one 100miles - Lairg to JoG 
PS via Bettyhill for the scenery!


----------



## paulrbarnard (9 Apr 2021)

Specialized Roubai for the road and a Carrera TDF fitted to a wahoo kickr


----------



## Jameshow (9 Apr 2021)

Just pub food each night!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Jacob (9 Apr 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Just pub food each night!!
> 
> Cheers James


I passed shops once or twice and got caught out rough camping. Worst breakfast was a tin of sardines and a glass of whisky, whilst fighting off midges and dying for some water. Luckily Arisaig was just down the road with a Spa shop so I could fill up with buns and things!


----------



## Jameshow (9 Apr 2021)

Jacob said:


> Mine was unsupported in 14 days but with camping gear and a picturesque route via Arran, Skye, etc also avoiding Scottish main roads. Longest day was last one 100miles - Lairg to JoG


Wow that's the way I will do it next time! 

Cheers James


----------



## danst96 (9 Apr 2021)

Commencal Clash now. Yep I'm into big MTB stuff.

Before was Yeti SB66 and before that a mondraker Dune RR


----------



## Noel (9 Apr 2021)

danst96 said:


> Commencal Clash now. Yep I'm into big MTB stuff.
> 
> Before was Yeti SB66 and before that a mondraker Dune RR



Was the Yeti a super bike? : )
How do you find the long frame on the Dune?


----------



## Jacob (9 Apr 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Wow that's the way I will do it next time!
> 
> Cheers James


It was about 200 miles further than the direct road route. Not a lot really as you wouldn't want to do the fast way unless you were into record breaking. Some of the minor roads are brilliant - e.g. you can avoid Fort William by going up the west side of the loch, dead quite through groves of rhodedendrons.
Or on the way to Arisaig up a long hill then you get spectacular view of the Small Isles and the Hebrides. Magic!
Average about 75 miles per day which was nackering - if I did it again I'd give myself a bit more tourist time. Might have another go!
Small Isles probably from near Arisaig:






PS photo is wrong way around ,or taken from the west, from Barra? with a telephoto lens


----------



## eribaMotters (9 Apr 2021)

I cycle as a form of transport and not sport. I took to a bike in 2006 and cycled the 5 miles each way to work, anything from 3 to 5 days a week until early retirement at 55 in 2017. For me it was simple. Middle age brings on a probable weight gain and I realised that if I cycled I could carry on eating what and when I liked. I now use the bike whenever I can instead of the car for anything local. I have a Giant N7 Hybrid with hub brakes and gears. After about 12/15K miles I needed a new chain and main sprocket. The gears and brakes have never needed adjustment. I'm now at about 20K.

Colin


----------



## danst96 (9 Apr 2021)

Noel said:


> Was the Yeti a super bike? : )
> How do you find the long frame on the Dune?


The yeti was quite nice yes  full XTR groupset.

The dune was from 2013 so pretty short compared to my long slack Commencal. It gof stolen unfortunately.


----------



## Noel (9 Apr 2021)

danst96 said:


> The yeti was quite nice yes  full XTR groupset.
> 
> .



Stolen? Sad to hear


----------



## Noel (9 Apr 2021)

TRITON said:


> Seems to be an uncanny number of cyclists on this woodworking forum.
> 
> Is there a connection
> 
> ...




7 in our house:

Specialised Comp Chisel (HT)
22 yr old Scott HT
Cube (road)
2 x self built alu (spokes and all) (road, one winter, one summer)
Ancient Raleigh Titanium hybrid
Ancient GT hardtail with updated g/set and forks


----------



## shed9 (9 Apr 2021)

An Orbea Gain and a Scott Speedster SE for me and a Bianchi E-Spillo for Mrs Shed. Looking to get an Argon 18 Gallium in the summer.

I wonder if the percentage of forum members who are cyclists is average or otherwise in terms of the general public.


----------



## Cordy (9 Apr 2021)

Giant Hybrid here, owned it about 10 years, rides so easily. German puncture proof tyres are great
Mostly canal towpath riding


----------



## Ozi (9 Apr 2021)

Used to cycle years ago, wouldn't dare now I might not want to come home.

Best ever was a year in New Zealand after that British roads just aren't the same.


----------



## danst96 (9 Apr 2021)

Noel said:


> Stolen? Sad to hear


Yes unfortunately, along with my brother's bike and a bunch of tools.

For anyone who's interested, you can check out my profile on pinkbike to see some of the videos and photography I've done with biking, pretty amateur but I enjoy it: danielstutt on Pinkbike


----------



## TRITON (9 Apr 2021)

This is a clock ive been accumulating over a number of year, but ive yet to finish it, been put on hold as I just cant settle on what it should exactly look like.
It's made of Hopes first hydraulic caliper, the famed C2(Closed 2) and consisting of caliper numbers 1 through 12.
In the pic it has a rear half in the No12 space, but i've since acquired that one to complete the set, at a cost of 80 quid for the complete brake, which is obviously split down. Bit of an outlay, but No12 calipers are rare as hens teeth, so im not to bothered, and it completes the set so I've just had to come to terms and thats that.

What is unusual about this is in reality there is no No10 caliper in the C2 line up. The one i have(I've 2) came from the engineers stash and is the only ones in existence, so nobody can recreate this clock or collection. The No10 was for a system for a single speed Ti-Glide disc, and I've also got that hub, which is also the only single speed Hope ti glide disc ever made. It was made for retail sale as a prototype, but then decided not to release to the public.

I will eventually get this damned clock finished, hopefully before I die


----------



## dannyr (10 Apr 2021)

put together a road bike in the late 70s from (literally) scrap heap bits (753 frame by ?Sun of Worksop) - finished up had the bits for 2 similar - bit like a short/flat amateur time trial bike of the 60s (5 gear, drops, Campy, side pulls, brooks) - literally cost me less than £5 for the 2 - gave one to a bro-in-law (still has in shed somewhere) -- mine had a tune up recently and now I'm choosing flat routes to ride with my grandson - it's still a sweet machine,


----------



## Selwyn (10 Apr 2021)

I have a gravel bike, carbon road bike, mountain bike and a hybrid.

Wouldn't be without any of them but unless you really value eating up the miles and speed with a road bike some of these modern style gravel bikes with fat tyres and road capability really ticks a lot of boxes - I would say though if buying new aim to spend at least £1k or more.

Lots of choice of used road bikes out there though


----------



## Spectric (10 Apr 2021)

I have seen over the years that it is not only woodworkers that get caught up with the sales pitches and end up spending a fortune on what is or could essentially be classed as a simple requirement. The bicycle, a frame with two wheels and a saddle yet the get rich brigade have managed to turn the industry into an overpriced rip off. It seems these days rather than put the effort into personel fitness and technique they are looking at technology for a solution. Both my parents in the fifties were in cycle clubs and did a lot of miles on very basic bikes where they used a fixed wheel with no gears and both have done Lands end to John O'groats several times and on nothing fancy, one was a handbuilt Rory O Brien and the other a Dawes and both made in Britain.

Another question as E bikes are getting popular, how long before thet get classed as motor vehicles and need tax and insurance?


----------



## glenfield2 (10 Apr 2021)

Kinesis Racelight 4s - and did Lands End - John o Groats on it last year - age 73 (that’s me not the bike).


----------



## Fergie 307 (10 Apr 2021)

Holdsworth pro made for me in 1978, when I was younger and really into it, full Campag SR. Also have a 1976 Carlton Criterion, with all its original Golden Arrow groupset. Holdsworth has the good old Brooks big rivet pro saddle. When I started again a few years ago it was a bit of a shock to realise that the riding position I liked as an eighteen year old was excruciatingly uncomfortable at 50 plus, as was the saddle! Bought a Dawes tandem during lockdown. I thought it would be fun for me and the missus, not sure I have convinced her yet. Have to see what happens this summer.


----------



## Spectric (10 Apr 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> Bought a Dawes tandem during lockdown. I thought it would be fun for me and the missus, not sure I have convinced her yet. Have to see what happens this summer.


Make sure you fit a mirror so you can ensure she is pedaling and not getting a free ride.


----------



## Fergie 307 (10 Apr 2021)

Spectric said:


> Make sure you fit a mirror so you can ensure she is pedaling and not getting a free ride.


I will suggest that, and post pictures of the result once the bruises have fully developed !


----------



## Just4Fun (10 Apr 2021)

Spectric said:


> Make sure you fit a mirror so you can ensure she is pedaling and not getting a free ride.


Why assume she will be on the back?


----------



## glenfield2 (10 Apr 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> When I started again a few years ago it was a bit of a shock to realise that the riding position I liked as an eighteen year old was excruciatingly uncomfortable at 50 plus, as was the saddle!


You’re telling me! And my level of performance was a shadow of what it had been - not that it was ever much cop at 18.
But the clothing has moved on - no more woolly shirts with chamois leather backside protection. Flab hugging Lycra now.


----------



## Just4Fun (10 Apr 2021)

I was in the UK at various times in 2019 without a car so I decided to dig out my old bike (a Claude Butler 10-speed I bought new in the mid 80s) to get around on. It had been sat in a relative's shed since I last used it in 2004, so I had had 15 years without sitting on a bike. I was never very fast but I at least I used to be able to ride all day so it was a bit of a shock to make a big deal of a trip to the shops. Apparently I am not as young as I used to be. How did that happen?


----------



## Spectric (10 Apr 2021)

Just4Fun said:


> Why assume she will be on the back?


Because men like to be in the driving seat and women are all to often backseat drivers!


----------



## Jameshow (10 Apr 2021)

50 miles for me today up in the dales aboard my summer bike a focus izalco pro carbon bike with self built wheels. 

Cheers James


----------



## nickds1 (10 Apr 2021)

Many bikes over the years, from custom Whitcomb builds to standard 531 Claud Butler or Holdsworth's, cheap no-name chainsets via several Campag to my current Shimano Di2 on a custom Trek-based 63cm carbon frame made to measure by CycleFit...

There's no end to the madness, except I now have a stuffed knee (age and rugby/judo related) and need surgery...

Did a measly 16km today before it got too painful - normally on a Saturday that would be 50+ on a club ride. Lots of hills here too...

Had the MRI on Tuesday and results on Friday... Just not the results I was hoping for...


----------



## Fergie 307 (11 Apr 2021)

glenfield2 said:


> You’re telling me! And my level of performance was a shadow of what it had been - not that it was ever much cop at 18.
> But the clothing has moved on - no more woolly shirts with chamois leather backside protection. Flab hugging Lycra now.


I have ended up buying an old Raleigh winner for £30 and a turbo trainer. This combo is now getting some use as I try and build up a bit of fitness so as not to embarrass myself too much when I go out on the road. Used to do a 25 in under an hour, now I suspect I would need an ambulance after 10 at half the speed ! You're right about the clothing though. Who invented shorts with the gel bum pad, I want to kiss them. Still experimenting to find a saddle more suited to my much older, and clearly less resilient, backside.


----------



## Chris152 (11 Apr 2021)

I had a Kona Lavadome about 20 years back, loved it off road til I did a half somersault and landed on my back having hit a tree stump, and realised i was getting to old for this. Then I had a son and a few years later, we were back on the tracks, the Kona had been stolen so I went for a Specialized hybrid which I still have. It's great considering it's not expensive, certainly more capable than I am now. I managed a fairly severe red run at Afan Valley a few years back with the original hybrid tyres on a really steep, rocky run, tho I didn't feel too relaxed doing that one. Changed the tyres after. 
I cycle most days for about 30 mins in an effort to keep the doc away, and avoid the roads as much as possible, mostly by sticking to pavements. Roads look way too dangerous to me on a bike these days.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Apr 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> I have ended up buying an old Raleigh winner for £30 and a turbo trainer. This combo is now getting some use as I try and build up a bit of fitness so as not to embarrass myself too much when I go out on the road. Used to do a 25 in under an hour, now I suspect I would need an ambulance after 10 at half the speed ! You're right about the clothing though. Who invented shorts with the gel bum pad, I want to kiss them. Still experimenting to find a saddle more suited to my much older, and clearly less resilient, backside.


Hi have you tried a rolls or turbo saddle. Those are my go to saddles for comfort. 

I also have a spa leather saddle like a Brookes which is good for long days. 

Cheers James


----------



## Ozi (11 Apr 2021)

Spectric said:


> I have seen over the years that it is not only woodworkers that get caught up with the sales pitches and end up spending a fortune on what is or could essentially be classed as a simple requirement. The bicycle, a frame with two wheels and a saddle yet the get rich brigade have managed to turn the industry into an overpriced rip off. It seems these days rather than put the effort into personel fitness and technique they are looking at technology for a solution. Both my parents in the fifties were in cycle clubs and did a lot of miles on very basic bikes where they used a fixed wheel with no gears and both have done Lands end to John O'groats several times and on nothing fancy, one was a handbuilt Rory O Brien and the other a Dawes and both made in Britain.
> 
> Another question as E bikes are getting popular, how long before thet get classed as motor vehicles and need tax and insurance?


Interesting question when does an e bike become an e scooter. Our local police are clamping down on illegal e scooters at present which seen to have taken over from monkey bikes. I can see why but it's the behavior of the riders not the machines that are the problem. 

You people are making me want to get back on a bike, I haven't ridden regularly for 30 years, if I strain my grinning muscles it will be all your fault!


----------



## Jacob (11 Apr 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Hi have you tried a rolls or turbo saddle. Those are my go to saddles for comfort.
> 
> I also have a spa leather saddle like a Brookes which is good for long days.
> 
> Cheers James


I had a Brooks Professional for years and thought it was brilliant but when I did Lejog my bum started hurting halfway and never stopped. Swapped it for the original "Rolls" which came with my Galaxy and it's no problem at all. Also seems to last forever - it's had 16 years of hard use.
Sold the Brooks on Ebay for same price I paid - they hold their price!


----------



## Jameshow (11 Apr 2021)

I foolishly left my bike in the bike store in glen Coe. There was a massive old boiler in the room. My leather saddle dried out 100% 
It wouldn't break in over the day. 

My solution was to use the jiffy bag I had my camera protected in as a another layer of padding. 

I soaked the saddle overnight with a damp cloth and it recovered for the next day. 

Cheers James


----------



## Spectric (11 Apr 2021)

They were the days, real leather saddles that needed dubbing, probably plastic now or going by the clothes they wear now it could be fake fur.


----------



## glenfield2 (11 Apr 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> Still experimenting to find a saddle more suited to my much older, and clearly less resilient, backside.



The Selle SMP Welle suits me reasonably ok (despite the somewhat alarming shape).
As to speed, I’ve just accepted I’m old and slow but I seem to have decent stamina so I enjoy the longer rides on quiet roads with guilt-free coffee and cake breaks.


----------



## tinfoil (11 Apr 2021)

40+ year-old Condor Heritage which, like Trigger's broom, has had the equivalent of seven new heads and five new handles. Current incarnation has a 2 x 12 Campag Chorus groupset (minus the brakes). Wife has a 30 year-old mixte Evans (from before they became corporate). She has been commuting, rain or shine, across London for over 30 years. Our summer holidays have always been selecting an area, usually in France, then eating and drinking our way through the landscape with our bikes. As a 74 year-old retiree, I now go out three times a week on a little nine-mile route that takes in a number of short but steep 'hills' here in SE London in an attempt to stave off the depredations of age. We also have a shared Moulton SST 11 which neither of us prefer over our regular bikes. However I found it invaluable after slipping on a bit of wet road two years ago and snapping the top of my femur. For some months I was unable to cock my leg (if you'll pardon the expression) but could just about step over the Moulton's space-frame elegance. I also have a precious 1960's 'curly' Hetchins which I restored using correct era components. This rarely gets ridden on the road (I'm afraid to damage it) but I have put a training tyre and wheel on it and it's mounted it on a Wahoo Kickr.


----------



## Jacob (11 Apr 2021)

tinfoil said:


> 40+ year-old Condor Heritage which, like Trigger's broom, has had the equivalent of seven new heads and five new handles. Current incarnation has a 2 x 12 Campag Chorus groupset (minus the brakes). Wife has a 30 year-old mixte Evans (from before they became corporate). She has been commuting, rain or shine, across London for over 30 years. Our summer holidays have always been selecting an area, usually in France, then eating and drinking our way through the landscape with our bikes. As a 74 year-old retiree, I now go out three times a week on a little nine-mile route that takes in a number of short but steep 'hills' here in SE London in an attempt to stave off the depredations of age. We also have a shared Moulton SST 11 which neither of us prefer over our regular bikes. However I found it invaluable after slipping on a bit of wet road two years ago and snapping the top of my femur. For some months I was unable to cock my leg (if you'll pardon the expression) but could just about step over the Moulton's space-frame elegance. I also have a precious 1960's 'curly' Hetchins which I restored using correct era components. This rarely gets ridden on the road (I'm afraid to damage it) but I have put a training tyre and wheel on it and it's mounted it on a Wahoo Kickr.


I've got the leg-over problem as well. Have to lay the bike down and step over it to get on or off. Did wonder about a Mixte but I'm down for hip joint op soon so will wait.
Nice to hear that there's a lot of young old people still at it, speaking as a 76 year old.
I kept fitter by doing C25K, which I was surprised to find possible at all, in view of arthritic twinges.
Strava is an incentive - it gives you marks if you manage to do something a few seconds faster than last time. I'm on the free version but it keeps trying to wheedle cash out of me!
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='Bike 4 Round the pond | Strava'></iframe>


----------



## ian33a (11 Apr 2021)

Big bike and car fan:

Trek Domane SLR7 summer road bike, 
Cannondale Synapse 105 winter road bike,
Whyte T130RS and 901 (heavily customised) off road bikes
Wahoo Bike Turbo trainer

I try to cycle between 100 and 150 miles per week all year around. 

Cars: (save that for another thread)


----------



## Seaside Donkey (11 Apr 2021)

1985 custom built Bob Jackson - my first proper racing bike. It has BJ Golden Jubilee livery and 1985 was also Reynolds Golden Jubilee year so it has their commemorative decals too. Kitted out with Campag SR and Cinelli bars. It's only allowed out on dry sunny days now.

Bianchi Pista (c1990) - fixed wheel ride for the flatlands.

Ridley Triton. Took over as my racing bike when the BJ got a bit tired. Still got it but rarely ridden these days.

Kinesis Racelight T2. Bought as a winter training bike a long time ago. Like grandad's broom it's had three new shanks and four new heads. Ridden C2C across South America in 2011 and still used frequently.

Orbit Velocity tandem.

Lad has left a Cube mountain bike in the shed but I'm not tempted.


----------



## francovendee (12 Apr 2021)

I have one bike, a 20+ year old Raleigh MTB converted to a touring bike that has covered 70000 miles.
Since I've retired I try to cycle every day and in normal years I do about 6000 miles.
Not bad for an under £300 bike.
I'm sure I've spent the same amount replacing tyres, chains etc.
For me cycling is a great way to unwind and enjoy the countryside.


----------



## MarkAW (12 Apr 2021)

I too love cycling. I have 3 bikes. 1 full suspension mountain, 1 rigid mountain, 1 cyclo-cross I use for commuting.

I much prefer being away from cars. I've had plenty of close calls in just a few thousand miles of riding. Lots of idiots in (or not in) control of 2+ tons of speeding metal. The scariest of which was an oncoming car on the wrong side of the road around a blind corner!

It's getting a bit tricky, have a single garage storing 3 bike plus workbench, TS and various other machines. I'm going to have to move soon for a bigger garage!

Also recently bought a kiddie trailer for my 1 year old to join me for some of the gentler off road adventures. Looking forward to that!


----------



## TRITON (12 Apr 2021)

Lots of Roadies resenting themselves, maybe the relationship is one of precision 

Anyone tried a cargo bike ?.

I was thinking of one as a non driver and as a way of being more independent on buying timber or consumables but I tried the Packster 40 only found the sizing not to be that great, with toes impacting the the frame at the front for the pack. 
They are gigantic, even the packster which I think is one of the shorter models. I'm too much the urban cyclist, know all the back routes type of rider, A-B straight, but these cargo bikes feel too long for me, maybe limiting me to onto the road, following the set routes and ....ahem... the law.

Damn handy looking though.

I thought the Packster was long, then found the Larry v's harry website


----------



## Seaside Donkey (12 Apr 2021)

TRITON said:


> Anyone tried a cargo bike ?.


Not a cargo bike but I've got a trailer which we used for our old dog when he couldn't keep up any more. I've used it for camping and bothy trips but never for shopping/woodworking stuff.


----------



## TRITON (12 Apr 2021)

What model ?


----------



## Noel (12 Apr 2021)

TRITON said:


> Lots of Roadies resenting themselves, maybe the relationship is one of precision
> 
> Anyone tried a cargo bike ?.
> 
> ...



Isn't there a Youtuber WW who does all his collecting by bike and trailer? Can't recall who.


----------



## D_W (12 Apr 2021)

I thought I posted something bike related - eons ago, I rode a specialized M2 comp somewhere around 60-120 miles a week. Then I moved away from easy riding area and got fat (still fat - 205 pounds at 5'9" - not sure how many stones that is, but if you have special BMI charts there, I'm sure that they would go something like "gravel", "boulder", "off road quarry load", "entire quarry" - the conversion in the states is bottom of the obese range, or "dumper load"). 

Strange thing is, even now having not ridden much in the last decade and a half, when I do get on a bike, there is still some memory there in the legs and my fitter wife cannot keep up. Plus, I got a grandpa bike to ride around with the kids (an atir chrome plated thing, upright with leather wrapped handles) and I found a set of clipless pedals to go with it. If there was a good commute option here (I'm 8 miles from work, but it's half interstate), I'd ride it to work. 

I hate every type of exercise other than woodworking/timber handling and biking. Both (all three?) are glorious. despise running - might as well let someone hit you under the chin with a rubber hammer over and over.


----------



## AlanY (12 Apr 2021)

My bike is a Yamaha xjr1300. I do have a pushbike, too, but I think that has been commandeered by one of the grandkids. Probably won't be long before the little brutes are after the Yammy, too.


----------



## Seaside Donkey (13 Apr 2021)

TRITON said:


> What model ?



Don't know. Can't find any branding on it at all. It's over 20 years old and is very basic being a plastic crate that push fits into a tubular steel chassis with ~10" wheels. There's a plastic ball and socket joint on the end of the pulling yoke that clamps to the seat post.

Sounds rubbish but it's been really useful and has lasted well despite the hammerings it's had.


----------



## Donald Sinclair (13 Apr 2021)

Slow speed bicycle.

Five years ago I had an operation on my foot, to fuse three joints and stabilise them with a metal plate. The result is a foot that is pain-free so long as it is used lightly (5000 steps per day or less).

However my wife and the dogs enjoy rather longer walks. The solution is a slow speed bicycle that I can balance on at walking pace, stop abruptly when a dog finds something interesting, and resume cycling having changed to a lower gear when stationary.

My number 2 son sourced a 1930’s Humber ladies’ cycle with double bladed front fork, and front axle mounted well ahead of the steering tube, to give slow speed stability.

Modifications include : a tall handlebar stem to provide a sit-up-and beg posture; cable brakes instead of rod brakes, a modern Sturmey Archer three speed hub with extra-large cog wheel and a small chain ring to produce very low gearing.

It lives in my car behind the front seats.


----------



## TRITON (13 Apr 2021)

Seaside Donkey said:


> Don't know. Can't find any branding on it at all. It's over 20 years old and is very basic being a plastic crate that push fits into a tubular steel chassis with ~10" wheels. There's a plastic ball and socket joint on the end of the pulling yoke that clamps to the seat post.
> 
> Sounds rubbish but it's been really useful and has lasted well despite the hammerings it's had.


 2001 doesnt feel old to me , heck most of my bike kit is from about that time lol, and it doesn't sound rubbish at all,sounds very handy. Though steel chassis doesn't sound lightweight.

Certainly something I've thought about over the years, even designing one of my own, in a sketching sort of war, but never came to fruition..
Thanks for the note, trailers do seem handy, hadn't thought of them for a bit, and could prove an idea if I can finalize on which type of Ebike I'd like to own, the one above, or maybe be pragmatic and opt for something that can pull trailers, less full on enduro bike 

I see pricing has gone up though. Still the 'cheap' ones but the likes of topeak and even Bob Yak(the original bike trailer) are pretty expensive these days, up to 400 quid.

Cheers


----------



## Medullary Ray (14 Apr 2021)

Owned too many bikes to list over years. Current stable includes:
1982 GT Performer BMX with Tioga, Suntour and Sunrace
1979 531c Parker Thompson Elite with Campy
1992 Kona Hei Hei, fully custom with very lightweight, retro kit - think Paul's, Proshift, RS Judy SLs, etc.
2009 Kona Hei Hei Supreme, again customised, carbon, magnesium and titanium everywhere.
2005 Specialised Enduro, lightly customised
2019 Kona Hei Heil Trail Supreme, stock. For now 

I also build wheels, primarily for fun, including some for the above. Probably up to about 30 now.

Bikes are, quite simply, the best invention humanity has produced. I love them more than wood


----------



## Just4Fun (15 Apr 2021)

Going back to the original question in this thread, ie:


TRITON said:


> wondering if creative joinery and cycling are a linked interest.


I was musing on this because bikes also seem popular on other non-bike forums I use. The most surprising example is a motorsport forum where there are regular discussions of bikes and bike racing. Maybe cycling is just generally popular and this forum would be unusual if we _didn't_ show any interest in it.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Apr 2021)

Donald Sinclair said:


> Slow speed bicycle.
> 
> Five years ago I had an operation on my foot, to fuse three joints and stabilise them with a metal plate. The result is a foot that is pain-free so long as it is used lightly (5000 steps per day or less).
> 
> ...


Bikes fit so easily in a caravelle! 

Mine the front wheel comes off and it sits hooked over the back seat held in by a long bungee cord. 

Unless the bikes on board the holiday machine isn't going anywhere!!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Jacob (15 Apr 2021)

Talking of old age and decrepitude - I had to fit in-line handlebar brakes on my drop bars, due to aching hands which I put down to statins. Hands OK now (stopped taking the pills) but they still are handy - means you don't have to lean hard forwards all the way down long hills


----------



## novocaine (15 Apr 2021)

I don't care what it is, if it has wheels I'll ride it. I ride a road bike a lot these days for the simple reason that I can get out and do something in a relatively short timeframe. I have 2 geared road bikes, one for summer and one for winter, both ali (I want titanium, I can't afford it though). I have a single speed steel framed road bike. I have a steel framed hardtail MTB that shock horror is a 26" wheel still, I have a trials bike, I have a 2 bmx, one of which is a 90s GT performer in full GT team guiss (including GT print tyres). theres a vintage carlton hidden away along with a recumbent (no space to have it out) a 6" travel downhill rig (old school with jr T), a jump bike, a couple of folders for travel and possibly a few others hiding in the loft. 

I worked as a bike mechanic (and race mechanic) in the late 90s early 00, I was one of the first cytech accredited mechanics in the area at the time, I was rock shox and marzocchi approved. I had Hope training for servicing around the time of the 4 pots and the mini. I was also, rather unusually for this country formula accredited. 

now I do it for fun.


----------



## TRITON (15 Apr 2021)

Just4Fun said:


> Going back to the original question in this thread, ie:
> 
> I was musing on this because bikes also seem popular on other non-bike forums I use. The most surprising example is a motorsport forum where there are regular discussions of bikes and bike racing. Maybe cycling is just generally popular and this forum would be unusual if we _didn't_ show any interest in it.


Converted on that fact 
Must be just the Daily mail readership who taint the polls.



> I have a steel framed hardtail MTB that shock horror is a 26" wheel still


 Considered Retro these days. With brakes _when correctly set up..._ are as good as disc brakes. Sorry, had to throw that one in there. Don't know how many purists I've heard harking on how good canti brakes were bitd, when we all know they were rubbish  
What is it exactly ? earlier or later discs ?


----------



## novocaine (15 Apr 2021)

It's an on one inbred single speed from 2010 ish. it is disc'd. I sold the hope minis (for a tidy little sum) and put a pair of clarkes m2 with organic pads on. I thought about putting the formula b4s on (remember those, the lightest disc brake on the market one point), but getting parts is hard these days so I plumped for new instead. for the price they are pretty damn good, considerably better than cantis. it's been somewhat modernised over the years with 760mm bars and 40mm stem, replaced the Z2 flylights that I've had for 20 odd years with a suntour (yer I know) radion at 140mm (whilst it's bargain it's a cracking fork by all accounts) with through axle, truvativ crank with a 32 tooth and (I'm not sure now I'm typing) an 18 tooth on the back. the wheels have been rebuilt 3 or 4 times but currently have a hope bulb front hub and a shimano rear. 2.4" tyres too. I'm wondering about buying a couple of 650b hoops and rebuilding the wheels again, I know they will fit the frame and fork already.

it's bomb proof, it takes everything I can throw at it locally and then some, it's been used for hammering down trial centres (I've got north wales on my door step) then a rack put on the back the next day and toured for the weekend, it's done street trials and local jump spots and never batted an eye.

here she is a few years ago in rigid guiss with the b4s hanging off her.


On a Break by David Rees, on Flickr

anyone who tells you they are gas pipe frames doesn't know what they are on about and I'll wager that on any given day it would be one of the lightest bikes at a trial centre (not that I go to many, I don't really like them).

as to cantis, they were dung, V brakes were marginally better and a modern cable disc would put any of them in to the corner. the winter road bike has cable discs and they are fantastic. this from someone who had a set of RST DX cable brakes back in the 90s, when they were quite frankly, dangerous.


----------



## Jacob (15 Apr 2021)

novocaine said:


> ......
> 
> 
> as to cantis, they were dung, V brakes were marginally better and a modern cable disc would put any of them in to the corner. the winter road bike has cable discs and they are fantastic. this from someone who had a set of RST DX cable brakes back in the 90s, when they were quite frankly, dangerous.


I've never had discs - so I've had to rebuild a lot of wheels over the years to replace the rims. Then some time down the line start replacing spokes which have been reused several times and starting to pop. Cantis are a bit of a PITA compared the neat little callipers I've got on my road bike.


----------



## TRITON (15 Apr 2021)

novocaine said:


> It's an on one inbred single speed from 2010 ish. it is disc'd. I sold the hope minis (for a tidy little sum) and put a pair of clarkes m2 with organic pads on. I thought about putting the formula b4s on (remember those, the lightest disc brake on the market one point), but getting parts is hard these days so I plumped for new instead. for the price they are pretty damn good, considerably better than cantis. it's been somewhat modernised over the years with 760mm bars and 40mm stem, replaced the Z2 flylights that I've had for 20 odd years with a suntour (yer I know) radion at 140mm (whilst it's bargain it's a cracking fork by all accounts) with through axle, truvativ crank with a 32 tooth and (I'm not sure now I'm typing) an 18 tooth on the back. the wheels have been rebuilt 3 or 4 times but currently have a hope bulb front hub and a shimano rear. 2.4" tyres too. I'm wondering about buying a couple of 650b hoops and rebuilding the wheels again, I know they will fit the frame and fork already.
> 
> it's bomb proof, it takes everything I can throw at it locally and then some, it's been used for hammering down trial centres (I've got north wales on my door step) then a rack put on the back the next day and toured for the weekend, it's done street trials and local jump spots and never batted an eye.
> 
> ...


I recently had an inbred, sold it gumtree because it was just a bit too small Nice bikes though, a good weight despite being steel, and well gusseted. I think I've still got the original inbred saddle somewhere. I thought the paint jobs on them though were pretty thin, cheap affairs. found it prone to rust spots. 
Looks a nice clean build. Certainly like the forks


----------



## Tracknut (24 Apr 2021)




----------



## Tracknut (24 Apr 2021)

Slightly off-topic, recycled Campag 12 sprocket.


----------

